# Cube Sattel



## Wollbuchse (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesem Sattel Cube Natural fit:

https://www.cube.eu/equipment/fahrradteile/saettel/product/cube-natural-fit-saddle-tour-exc/

Ich schwanke zwischen diesem und dem Sqlab 611 active auf einem Cube Hardtail

Gruß
Wollbuchse


----------



## le duy nhut (21. Dezember 2016)

Kostet der sq Sattel nicht fast das doppelte?

Hatte einen 611er und war sehr tufrieden damit.
Über Cube kann ich nichts sagen, außer das er mir zu teuer wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (21. Dezember 2016)

Ne, das doppelte kostet der nicht. 
Den gibt es für knapp über 100 und ist somit nicht so weit entfernt

Der Sqlab fühlt sich so hart an und ich würde gern ohne Polster fahren. 
Daher der Plan, den Cube mit Gel zu nehmen


----------



## le duy nhut (21. Dezember 2016)

Wenn sich das Hinterteil an den SQ Lab gewöhnt hat, wirkt er nicht mehr so hart. Im Gegensatz zu dem selle Italia, den ich vorher hatte. 
Jedoch darf der SQ nicht zu breit gewählt werden, was meiner (14er) vermutlich war. Hatte danach Probleme mit der Haut um die Sitzknochen. Sie fühlte sich an wie "eingeklemmt".


----------



## Stereo150 (19. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mir für mein Hardtail den SQ Lab gegönnt. Ich hab lange zur Eingewöhnung gebraucht. Wenn ich jetzt den cube Sattel an meinem neuen Stereo150 mit dem SQ lab vergleiche ist letzterer um Welten besser. Ein Traum wenn sich der Hintern mal dran gewöhnt hat.


----------

